# UGA Will Win The Natty This Year



## Buckman18 (Aug 26, 2019)

This is the year that the Dawg will have its day.

I am calling the shot here on this day. This is our year. Im gonna go as far as to say we will play Clemson in the big one and do it in style. The Auburn game will be tough, and beating Bama in the SEC title game will be done at the buzzer, but im calling a perfect season. All my chips are on the table.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Aug 26, 2019)

Back away from the computer and let them get some snaps under their jock straps. Then we can better assess what October, November, December and hopefully January look like.

Go DAWGS


----------



## James12 (Aug 26, 2019)

Asking for a friend, do you always drink on Monday nights?


----------



## James12 (Aug 26, 2019)

It could happen, but if it doesn’t, and Fromm goes pro, it’ll be a long offseason of what ifs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> This is the year that the Dawg will have its day.
> 
> I am calling the shot here on this day. This is our year. Im gonna go as far as to say we will play Clemson in the big one and do it in style. The Auburn game will be tough, and beating Bama in the SEC title game will be done at the buzzer, but im calling a perfect season. All my chips are on the table.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


Elfiiii done called. You could be right.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 26, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Elfiiii done called. You could be right.



I spend most of my time in the bear and turkey section, so I reckon I missed it. Oh well, it’s gonna be a good year to be a Dawg.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2019)

I like the way you think!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I spend most of my time in the bear and turkey section, so I reckon I missed it. Oh well, it’s gonna be a good year to be a Dawg.


I think you are correct I just don’t see Bama finishing this year I would be surprised


----------



## Throwback (Aug 26, 2019)

Look, other than auburn there is no other team I’d rather see win the N.C. than the dawgs but .........


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Look, other than auburn there is no other team I’d rather see win the N.C. than the dawgs but .........


Not me. I’d rather see the barn win it. Keep it in the state.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 26, 2019)

Year of the dog


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2019)

Dawgs win it all!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 26, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Not me. I’d rather see the barn win it. Keep it in the state.



Fine! Not talking to you any more.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 26, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Fine! Not talking to you any more.


Thug


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 27, 2019)

Good call!!!


----------



## poohbear (Aug 27, 2019)

Y'all better quit spreading that rat poison


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 27, 2019)

With such an easy schedule,they should at least get to the CG in Atl,,,,

I'm out on a limb here,,,,LSU vs GA in the CG,,,,GA loses,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 27, 2019)

Dawgs are favored by 3 touchdowns over Vandy, lets see if you make your spread in your first game.


----------



## ugajay (Aug 27, 2019)

Lawd I hope you right


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 27, 2019)

The only SEC road win ever for Derek Mason came in Athens..........


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 27, 2019)

Yall dont mind, I will wait until I see results before I celebrate. The only thing on my mind right now is Vandy. I will enjoy every win we get and bemoan every loss we take. It will be a good enough season for me. Much as some would like to say easy schedule, we play Auburn and A&M just like Bama does. We play Notre Dame, Missouri and Fla. Anybody think Florida is not gonna be a war, has not been watching college football very long. We are the number 1 target on their schedule, like we will be every other team in the East. But like I said it will be a great season for me and I can guarantee that. Their is no such thing as an easy schedule in the SEC.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 27, 2019)

" There is no such thing as an easy schedule in the SEC. "

this........

Bama and the dawgs are everybody's superbowl


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> " There is no such thing as an easy schedule in the SEC. "
> 
> this........
> 
> Bama and the dawgs are everybody's superbowl



Yes sir and everybody knows it.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 27, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yall dont mind, I will wait until I see results before I celebrate.



Same here Charlie. Sometimes these youngsters just get too far out in front of themselves.


----------



## LEGHORN (Aug 27, 2019)

No natty for UGA this year; and someone already mentioned but then Fromm heads to NFL, so the drought will continue. Get so close and then snatched away - it’s the state of Georgia sports curse.
And I would certainly take Vandy with the points for this first game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs win it all!!!


^^this^^....


----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> " There is no such thing as an easy schedule in the SEC. "
> 
> this........
> 
> Bama and the dawgs are everybody's superbowl



The iron bowl is the annual Super Bowl


----------



## Throwback (Aug 27, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> No natty for UGA this year; and someone already mentioned but then Fromm heads to NFL, so the drought will continue. Get so close and then snatched away - it’s the state of Georgia sports curse.
> And I would certainly take Vandy with the points for this first game.



I wish fromm would stay another year but I won’t blame him if he goes. Love watching him play.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 27, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Not me. I’d rather see the barn win it. Keep it in the state.


Well heck, you must be a closet Tennessee fan.  Our whole staff is former Bama coaches,  players,  or natives


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 27, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Well heck, you must be a closet Tennessee fan.  Our whole staff is former Bama coaches,  players,  or natives




In all honesty... It's hard to tell the difference between someone from Alabama and someone from Tennessee.. The family trees for both states look similar to telephone poles..


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 27, 2019)

LEGHORN said:


> No natty for UGA this year; and someone already mentioned but then Fromm heads to NFL, so the drought will continue. Get so close and then snatched away - it’s the state of Georgia sports curse.
> And I would certainly take Vandy with the points for this first game.



Fromm is a great quarterback, might even become a legendary college QB pending this season, and he was critical in getting us to the Natty game 2 years ago. We are a better and more complete team on all 3 sides of the ball now than we were then, with a lot more depth. A LOT more depth.

Fromm going NFL wont make us or break us, we are deep in QB also. If he tears an ACL against Vandy, im still calling for the title. For the first time in my adult life, I sincerely believe Athens will be running the table this year.


----------



## LEGHORN (Aug 27, 2019)

That’s a bold prediction, insane, but bold.


----------



## James12 (Aug 27, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Fromm is a great quarterback, might even become a legendary college QB pending this season, and he was critical in getting us to the Natty game 2 years ago. We are a better and more complete team on all 3 sides of the ball now than we were then, with a lot more depth. A LOT more depth.
> 
> Fromm going NFL wont make us or break us, we are deep in QB also. If he tears an ACL against Vandy, im still calling for the title. For the first time in my adult life, I sincerely believe Athens will be running the table this year.



I wouldn’t call UGA deep at QB by any means, but I wouldn’t hesitate one minute if I were coach to play Stetson Bennett.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2019)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 27, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs


Year of the dog


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for this thread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Same here Charlie. Sometimes these youngsters just get too far out in front of themselves.




They're "just a lil high strung . ."


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 27, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Thanks for this thread


You’re welcome


----------



## Big7 (Aug 28, 2019)

[0QUOTE="Buckman18, post: 11859404, member: 119452"]This is the year that the Dawg will have its day.

I am calling the shot here on this day. This is our year. Im gonna go as far as to say we will play Clemson in the big one and do it in style. The Auburn game will be tough, and beating Bama in the SEC title game will be done at the buzzer, but im calling a perfect season. All my chips are on the table.

Go Dawgs![/QUOTE]

I'LL TAKE THAT BET.?


----------



## nickel back (Aug 28, 2019)

Clemson!! wins it all, that is my gut feeling, hate to say that, is what it is though.

somebody has to keep it real!!

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Fromm is a great quarterback, might even become a legendary college QB pending this season, and he was critical in getting us to the Natty game 2 years ago. We are a better and more complete team on all 3 sides of the ball now than we were then, with a lot more depth. A LOT more depth.
> 
> Fromm going NFL wont make us or break us, we are deep in QB also. If he tears an ACL against Vandy, im still calling for the title. For the first time in my adult life, I sincerely believe Athens will be running the table this year.



Wow


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Fromm is a great quarterback, might even become a legendary college QB pending this season, and he was critical in getting us to the Natty game 2 years ago. We are a better and more complete team on all 3 sides of the ball now than we were then, with a lot more depth. A LOT more depth.
> 
> Fromm going NFL wont make us or break us, we are deep in QB also. If he tears an ACL against Vandy, im still calling for the title. For the first time in my adult life, I sincerely believe Athens will be running the table this year.



Seek medical attention immediately. You may have had a stroke


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Seek medical attention immediately. You may have had a stroke




Brown likker and da debbil's weed perhaps ??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

Dawgs start a winning streak against Bama starting this December. Then we get to hear Saban whine about how Bama should be in the playoffs..


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs start a winning streak against Bama starting this December. Then we get to hear Saban whine about how Bama should be in the playoffs..



That's right. We will see what these keyboard quarterbacks have to say in January when the title makes it's return to Athens.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs start a winning streak against Bama starting this December. Then we get to hear Saban whine about how Bama should be in the playoffs..


? ? ? ?,,,,funny,right here,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs start a winning streak against Bama starting this December. Then we get to hear Saban whine about how Bama should be in the playoffs..


Lol. Y’all will sit at home with 2 loses before bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Clemson!! wins it all, that is my gut feeling, hate to say that, is what it is though.
> 
> somebody has to keep it real!!
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!


I think you are probably right


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 28, 2019)

I could be wrong, but I don't think I am. Bama and Saban are on a mission this year, and I don't think taking and prisoners is in the game plan.....

roll tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think I am. Bama and Saban are on a mission this year, and I don't think taking and prisoners is in the game plan.....
> 
> roll tide


They were on a mission last year. How did that turn out?







Clemson left Saban broken. His egg shell has cracked and the broken yolk is dripping out. Kirby is going to smash that shell and send Saban into retirement on a losing streak.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2019)

Saban  gonna quit halfway through the season citing non-specific “health issues” but it’s really cause he has lost control


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Saban  gonna quit halfway through the season citing non-specific “health issues” but it’s really cause he has lost control



He'll blame it on the hip that just got replaced.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> He'll blame it on the hip that just got replaced.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 28, 2019)

I get it. You do realize that Georgia plays Alabama Sept 19th next season in Bryant Deny.

Never mind the fact Georgia has not beaten a Saban coached team yet, I don't figure that to change this season either. In order for the Georgia Bulldogs to achieve their goals next season, you will play Alabama 3 times.

Let me know how that works out for you.

Roll Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I get it. You do realize that Georgia plays Alabama Sept 19th next season in Bryant Deny.
> 
> Never mind the fact Georgia has not beaten a Saban coached team yet, I don't figure that to change this season either. In order for the Georgia Bulldogs to achieve their goals next season, you will play Alabama 3 times.
> 
> ...




Never beat Saban? You Bammers think you win every game. Stafford beat Saban in that trailer park you call Bryant Denny. And when UGA beats Bama next September and again in December there won't be a 3rd game. Bama will be out.

The TIDE is turning and Saban is on his way out.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2019)

We have some talent but lets keep our head down and win it all first before any proclamations.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> We have some talent but lets keep our head down and win it all first before any proclamations.




Oh come on.. Nothing we say in here will have anything to do with the field. If it did, with all the Bammer talk they would have something like 87 National Championships and they would never lose.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 28, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> That's right. We will see what these keyboard quarterbacks have to say in January when the title makes it's return to Athens.


Ha ha. Returns to Athens!


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 28, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Ha ha. Returns to Athens!



That's right. It's been awhile, but this is the year. We will beat Bama for the SEC in a close fight, and find a way to beat Clemson.  Remember this thread in January.  I called the shot in August!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 28, 2019)

your not calling the shot..................

you are shooting the moon........

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 28, 2019)

I stand corrected, Nick Saban and Alabama lost to Georgia at home in 2007, his first season at Alabama.

I like our chances....

roll tide


----------



## treemanjohn (Aug 28, 2019)

The same Natty that UCF keeps winning?


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> your not calling the shot..................
> 
> you are shooting the moon........
> 
> roll tide



I also shoot big bucks, bears, and turkeys. I like our chances.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I get it. You do realize that Georgia plays Alabama Sept 19th next season in Bryant Deny.
> 
> Never mind the fact Georgia has not beaten a Saban coached team yet, I don't figure that to change this season either. In order for the Georgia Bulldogs to achieve their goals next season, you will play Alabama 3 times.
> 
> ...


Lol you assume the elephants are gonna make it to SECCG


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I stand corrected, Nick Saban and Alabama lost to Georgia at home in 2007, his first season at Alabama.
> 
> I like our chances....
> 
> roll tide


 Been so long since they beat Alabama the dawgs didn’t remember to correct you


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Lol you assume the elephants are gonna make it to SECCG



I’d say that is a pretty safe assumption. I don’t see Auburn or LSU dethroning them any time soon. I guess Ole Miss could be a sleeper, but I just don’t see that either.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 28, 2019)

treemanjohn said:


> The same Natty that UCF keeps winning?



You can’t go beat a bunch of mid rate high school teams no one has ever heard of, and then claim a Natty. If they want to run with the big boys they need to play with the big boys throughout the regular season. My $0.02.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> I’d say that is a pretty safe assumption. I don’t see Auburn or LSU dethroning them any time soon. I guess Ole Miss could be a sleeper, but I just don’t see that either.


And even if they do they got the committee paid off so they can have a week off for the NC game so they can rest.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And even if they do they got the committee paid off so they can have a week off for the NC game so they can rest.



Yeah what's up with that?


----------



## DannyW (Aug 28, 2019)

Entertaining thread...I'm sure it will be brought up again in January...for one reason or another.

Georgia has a legitimate chance if Smart can somehow coach all those 5-stars to play like a team instead of like O'Dell Beckham. That's a tall order....you can coach up 3-stars but 5-stars think they already know it all.

A lot of people believe Georgia is a lock for the championship but let's go ahead and play the season anyway, shall we? A lot can happen between now and January.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> I stand corrected, Nick Saban and Alabama lost to Georgia at home in 2007, his first season at Alabama.
> 
> I like our chances....
> 
> roll tide


I like ours too. It’s not the same team you faced in 07. Kirby is bringing it and you know it!


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 28, 2019)

We overperformed expectations in ‘17 and ‘18. We’ve got the depth, the coaching, the focus, and the plan. Now we’ve just gotta execute. I say we will.

If I’m wrong, well, I’m not.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Entertaining thread...I'm sure it will be brought up again in January...for one reason or another.
> 
> Georgia has a legitimate chance if Smart can somehow coach all those 5-stars to play like a team instead of like O'Dell Beckham. That's a tall order....you can coach up 3-stars but 5-stars think they already know it all.
> 
> A lot of people believe Georgia is a lock for the championship but let's go ahead and play the season anyway, shall we? A lot can happen between now and January.



Winning a NC is not easy. In fact it is tougher than ever to win one than ever. That is what makes the accomplishments of Clemson and Alabama so exceptional. It is a long road, with a lot of rough bumps in it. It takes, great skill, great coaching, great timing, surviving key injuries, and some luck along the way is helpful. I am a Dawg homer, but you will not hear me guarantee any thing about what a bunch of 18 and 19 yo's will do.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> ...but you will not hear me guarantee any thing about what a bunch of 18 and 19 yo's will do.



Truer words never spoken...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 28, 2019)

"I like ours too. It’s not the same team you faced in 07. Kirby is bringing it and you know it!"

lets see, Alabama has won 4 of the last 8 national championships, hhhhuuuummmmm...

What makes you think we are done? 

Roll Tide


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> What makes you think we are done?
> 
> Roll Tide




Father time...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 28, 2019)

you could not be farther from the truth............

roll tide


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "I like ours too. It’s not the same team you faced in 07. Kirby is bringing it and you know it!"
> 
> lets see, Alabama has won 4 of the last 8 national championships, hhhhuuuummmmm...
> 
> ...



Nick got a new hip


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 28, 2019)

'Nick got a new hip "........

to quote ...."is that all you got!"

I would have figured you to have learned more than that by now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> you could not be farther from the truth............
> 
> roll tide


Saban is great but not even he can turn back time. You Bammers really think he is a God, don’t you??


----------



## Big7 (Aug 28, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Clemson!! wins it all, that is my gut feeling, hate to say that, is what it is though.
> 
> somebody has to keep it real!!
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Me thinks it will come down to Clemson and Alabama.

Alabama will win it all. These 2 team's will play each other for a couple more years in the Championship. Just Sayin'.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "I like ours too. It’s not the same team you faced in 07. Kirby is bringing it and you know it!"
> 
> lets see, Alabama has won 4 of the last 8 national championships, hhhhuuuummmmm...
> 
> ...



I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2019)

All of a sudden "it doesnt matter what we say here"...Dawgs have always been the most superstitious bunch I've met. I guess it's a little reverse psychology??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 28, 2019)

Mark my words.....I guarantee this.....ill drink a bunch of beer, eat a lot of grilled food, travel with my kid to play baseball, kill some deer during the first part of the season here and a bunch of ducks in Clarendon Arkansas 2nd part, laugh a lot with my son and friends, and root like &&&& for the Dawgs throughout the season.  This is about all I can guarantee.  All this is what makes it the best times of the year and the best times of my life!
Edit.....forgot a couple trips to the coast for reds and trout


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> All of a sudden "it doesnt matter what we say here"...




We’ve never cared what you haters cry about...


----------



## Throwback (Aug 28, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> 'Nick got a new hip "........
> 
> to quote ...."is that all you got!"
> 
> I would have figured you to have learned more than that by now.



That new hip was made by auburn engineers.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We’ve never cared what you haters cry about...



No hating here just telling the truth. Yall boys have always been scared to death to predict a win over anybody.

Most of yall anyway. You've been predicting Nattys since your GON Birthday


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2019)

Yall just remember when you say all the UGA fans said, we gonna win the NC, that you never saw that from me. I will be very happy to win 10 games.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man.


I thought that someone who could be 50% right. Unlike dog fans  that have a 0% returns for the past 40 years


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Yall just remember when you say all the UGA fans said, we gonna win the NC, that you never saw that from me. I will be very happy to win 10 games.


???


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> No hating here just telling the truth. Yall boys have always been scared to death to predict a win over anybody.
> 
> Most of yall anyway. You've been predicting Nattys since your GON Birthday


Yep. Elfiiislayerbrowncharliedogsux predict it every year.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2019)

You must be crazy 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 28, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man.



Lee that always talk better than they produce. Did Clemson just score again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 28, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep. Elfiiislayerbrowncharliedogsux predict it every year.



Yep and here Charlie is starting another prediction thread.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 29, 2019)

I never made ant excuses after the Natty last year. Bama got their fanny's tore up in the line of scrimmage on both sides of the ball. Whipped by a better football team. If we get back to the natty we will have to beat Clemson and the dawgs at some point.

roll tide


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 29, 2019)

oh, I almost forgot..........

God bless Texas

roll tide


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Mark my words.....I guarantee this.....ill drink a bunch of beer, eat a lot of grilled food, travel with my kid to play baseball, kill some deer during the first part of the season here and a bunch of ducks in Clarendon Arkansas 2nd part, laugh a lot with my son and friends, and root like &&&& for the Dawgs throughout the season.  This is about all I can guarantee.  All this is what makes it the best times of the year and the best times of my life!
> Edit.....forgot a couple trips to the coast for reds and trout




Brag much lil Jimmy ???  Love ya lil bro, whatcha got fo sale ??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 29, 2019)

Everything's for sale dude.... Lol.  Got another Rincon just like the one you bought from me way back when.  Could be yours


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Everything's for sale dude.... Lol.  Got another Rincon just like the one you bought from me way back when.  Could be yours




Sold mine, miss it. Lemme know whatcha want for it.

Give ya a holla tonight after 7pm . .


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 29, 2019)

Can deliver to any dove field or duck pond


----------



## elfiii (Aug 29, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> All of a sudden "it doesnt matter what we say here"...Dawgs have always been the most superstitious bunch I've met. I guess it's a little reverse psychology??



We learned it from Vince. He was the master at it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2019)

It's going to be SWEET to watch Kirby kick a mud hole in everyone he faces this year.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 29, 2019)

"It's going to be SWEET to watch Kirby kick a mud hole in everyone he faces this year. "

ain't happened yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> ain't happened yet



Ain't happened yet?

Up until Saban's last game he hasn't been slapped around like a pimp would do to his girl coming back missing some $$$..

It's coming and you know it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Ain't happened yet?
> 
> Up until Saban's last game he hasn't been slapped around like a pimp would do to his girl coming back missing some $$$..
> 
> It's coming and you know it.




It was so bad Saban had to resort to trick plays against Clemson that failed.

You Bammers make fun of Kirby for his "punt" but yet you never say anything about Saban going for a fake field goal with kicker that couldn't make the kick to begin with. Some fancy trick play there..


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's going to be SWEET to watch Kirby kick a mud hole in everyone he faces this year.


I wouldn't hold my breath..... ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 29, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath..... ?


Especially if you are the 8-4 Gators..


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 29, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It was so bad Saban had to resort to trick plays against Clemson that failed.
> 
> You Bammers make fun of Kirby for his "punt" but yet you never say anything about Saban going for a fake field goal with kicker that couldn't make the kick to begin with. Some fancy trick play there..




Your eyes are lying to you. Saban never tried a fake kick that blew up in his face.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh Lawd there's GON be a lot of crow eatin when, not if, the college that endorsed Abrams loses their 1st game if the season!
????


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2019)

That will be three national titles in a hundred years, That might be a new dawg record.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 29, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dawgs are favored by 3 touchdowns over Vandy, lets see if you make your spread in your first game.


The local high schools are favored to have three touchdowns on Vandy


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 29, 2019)

Whether or not you agree with me that the Natty is coming to Athens this year, im fairly confident we can all agree its not going to Georgia Tech! My goodness there's a'whoopin going on tonight!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 22, 2019)

The Natty prediction just cleared a big hurdle little ladies. This is the year.


----------



## LEGHORN (Sep 22, 2019)

Not the year. No way, no how.


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 22, 2019)

Because they beat ND?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 22, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Because they beat ND?


And just barely,,,,


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 22, 2019)

Barely beat ND in 2017 and played for NC
Missed winning it by ONE play.
A. Lot. Of. Football. Left .


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2019)

If the Dawgs pass D dont tighten up you can forget about any kind of Natty.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 22, 2019)

Dawgs should cruise into the auburn game undefeated. Florida is overrated. I can't see Tennessee even competing next week. Just hope they don't have a let down after that game last night


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 22, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> If the Dawgs pass D dont tighten up you can forget about any kind of Natty.


That Lsu/Ga Seccg will be a shootout


----------



## Coenen (Sep 22, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> If the Dawgs pass D dont tighten up you can forget about any kind of Natty.


Gotta get to the QB and get him on the ground early and often. It's the one thing they didn't do well last night.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 22, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Gotta get to the QB and get him on the ground early and often. It's the one thing they didn't do well last night.


Agree. We didn't put any pressure on Book last night to speak of.  Both qb's had ample pocket time last night


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 22, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> That Lsu/Ga Seccg will be a shootout


We would have got toasted by bama or lsu last night.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 22, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> We would have got toasted by bama or lsu last night.



Best get you a shield and duck FH, the zealots will be here to roast you soon.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> We would have got toasted by bama or lsu last night.


Add Auburn to the list. 4 quarters! We survived the 1st half. By the luck of the Irish...?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Gotta get to the QB and get him on the ground early and often. It's the one thing they didn't do well last night.



That's because they wanted to keep Book contained inside the pocket. I saw several plays where our LB's were just standing there in the middle because the D line had Book hemmed up inside the pocket so he couldn't get loose. The Irish's big weapon last night was their big tight end Kmet but the Dawgs adjusted and he was largely combat ineffective in the 2nd half. J. R. Reed stepped it up big time last night as did the whole defense. ND was going 3 and out a lot during the second half.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 22, 2019)

If he's on his back he can't make reads to those big receivers


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Because they beat ND?


Yeah, because they beat ND. Because if they didn’t, their shot at the playoffs would have been VERY slim.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 22, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's because they wanted to keep Book contained inside the pocket. I saw several plays where our LB's were just standing there in the middle because the D line had Book hemmed up inside the pocket so he couldn't get loose. The Irish's big weapon last night was their big tight end Kmet but the Dawgs adjusted and he was largely combat ineffective in the 2nd half. J. R. Reed stepped it up big time last night as did the whole defense. ND was going 3 and out a lot during the second half.


Reed was wise to stay another year. A few more games like last night could push him into being late 1st round pick.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2019)

Simmons basically gave them one TD. I too think we were more concerned with containing Book than we were sacking him. Our pass defense in the first half was atrocious. I knew it was gonna be a close game, but kids like Blaylock, Pickens,  Zeus and a few more of the freshmen will be different players by the end of the year. I do think we will lose to either A&M or Auburn. Just hope we dont lose to both of them, but it is a possibility.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 22, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> We would have got toasted by bama or lsu last night.



YEAP


----------



## Coenen (Sep 22, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> We would have got toasted by bama or lsu last night.


Maybe. You can only beat the team across from you the day of the game. Although I do love a good round of, "If Team A beats team B, then Team C beats Team A, then Team C would obviously beat Team B."


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2019)

The defense did fine. Only gave up 10 points really. 23 points with our talent level on offense is terrible. We go to a wild dawg trying to keep a drive alive...really? With a junior Qb with all I hear as that he's got the "it" factor? Good move when two senior nfl picks are in the backfield. Btw, I did love the fact Fromm went all out on trying to get that first down with his legs. I just think the staff is still too conservative and won't let him go.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2019)

Patriot44 said:


> Because they beat ND?



You do know that Clemson beat ND worse than Bama did last year.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I do think we will lose to either A&M or Auburn. Just hope we dont lose to both of them, but it is a possibility.



You heard it here first. We will not lose to either one.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You heard it here first. We will not lose to either one.


 But you will lose to Bama thug. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2019)

nickel back said:


> YEAP



I agree. But, that y’all will get so much better as the season progresses. Likely win all games. Still think bama will lose one or two.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 23, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> If the Dawgs pass D dont tighten up you can forget about any kind of Natty.


They were missing both of their starting corners. They have depth there, but not much experience. So, some deficiency there was expected.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Simmons basically gave them one TD.


*"*IF* Warning"*

If Simmons doesn't drop that punt, that's 7 points ND doesn't get.
If Simmons doesn't drop the back corner pass, GA gets 7 points.
If JR Reed doesn't drop the interception it's an EASY pick-6.

3 plays could have easily swung this game to a 44-10 blowout.

But those 3 things didn't happen and they won anyways. Dawgs got punched in the mouth in the first half as well as missing 2 staring corners and 2 starting O linemen and they responded well. I liked what I saw honestly.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 23, 2019)

I think our guys was eating the rat poison and it was just gassing up the domers and they came loaded for bear. It just took a half to level things out. By the time we get to the cocktail party it will be different. You will see.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2019)

poohbear said:


> I think our guys was eating the rat poison and it was just gassing up the domers and they came loaded for bear. It just took a half to level things out. By the time we get to the cocktail party it will be different. You will see.



And this was the reason I was so nervous. These kids read newspapers and or on the internet, and all they saw, how they had so much more talent than ND, and how they were going to run them out of the stadium and how they were two TD favorites. As @TinKnocker said, they came out and punched us in the mouth, and it was almost half time before we realized that they were going to lose the game, if they did not wake up.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You heard it here first. We will not lose to either one.



If we eat any More Rat poison we will.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You heard it here first. We will not lose to either one.



I'm with ya on A&M. Auburn is going to require much brown likker to get through.
Kirby is going to need to be doing some fine tuning as everyone else will be doing the same.

I'm with 6 on Bama standing a chance of losing one, and the Dawgs aint Bama.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 23, 2019)

what I saw Saturday, will not beat Bama.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 23, 2019)

I think we have a shot at the Natty, but we got some opponents that are looking good.

Auburn embarrassed Jimbo.

Florida now has a quarterback.

Look at the rankings:  https://www.dawgnation.com/football...steady-in-polls-sec-rolls-on-shakeup-saturday


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You heard it here first. We will not lose to either one.


Bo nix will have 10 games under his belt by the time Georgia plays them. He will be even better. But alas,it is auburn football. You never really know what their going to do from one week to the next


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Bo nix will have 10 games under his belt by the time Georgia plays them.



So will we. Don't get me wrong. The Georgia/Auburn game is a cage match to the death every year because it's usually the make or break game for one team or the other and both teams have a habit of ruining the other team's season. This is the one game this year outside of ND that is problematic for us but I think we will beat them and if we do we'll go undefeated for the regular season. Either way we'll be headed to the SECCG.


----------



## poohbear (Sep 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> And this was the reason I was so nervous. These kids read newspapers and or on the internet, and all they saw, how they had so much more talent than ND, and how they were going to run them out of the stadium and how they were two TD favorites. As @TinKnocker said, they came out and punched us in the mouth, and it was almost half time before we realized that they were going to lose the game, if they did not wake up.



They sure do read and hear a lot and they hadn't been tested yet so it gets easy to believe that it is going to be a cake walk . Maybe for the coaches too. You can be beat on any given day by anyone if you are not prepared!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> And this was the reason I was so nervous. These kids read newspapers and or on the internet, and all they saw, how they had so much more talent than ND, and how they were going to run them out of the stadium and how they were two TD favorites. As @TinKnocker said, they came out and punched us in the mouth, and it was almost half time before we realized that they were going to lose the game, if they did not wake up.



Being tested against ND was the best thing that couldve happened. Im standing by my prediction.  If Auburn continues to improve, thats going to be another legendary game come November.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 23, 2019)

Coenen said:


> Maybe. You can only beat the team across from you the day of the game. Although I do love a good round of, "If Team A beats team B, then Team C beats Team A, then Team C would obviously beat Team B."


You mean like last year when Maryland beat Texas then Texas beat Georgia? Maryland was better than Georgia?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You mean like last year when Maryland beat Texas then Texas beat Georgia? Maryland was better than Georgia?



No, and Texas wasn't better than Georgia either. We made Texas look good because our kids sucked it up intentionally.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 23, 2019)

"because our kids sucked it up intentionally."

What are you saying? They quit?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 23, 2019)

The fake CBS pole has uga at no. 5 behind OSU and LSU.   The guy who helped comprise the poll said LSU went on the road and got it done lol.  Vandy put up 30something on em. That's getting it done?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "because our kids sucked it up intentionally."
> 
> What are you saying? They quit?



If it's possible to quit after not showing up, yeah.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You mean like last year when Maryland beat Texas then Texas beat Georgia? Maryland was better than Georgia?


Duh! Everybody knows that!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 23, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> The fake CBS pole has uga at no. 5 behind OSU and LSU.   The guy who helped comprise the poll said LSU went on the road and got it done lol.  Vandy put up 30something on em. That's getting it done?



The announcers for the game Saturday night only needed the ND jerseys to complete their complete love of ND.  CBS Sports SUX!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> The announcers for the game Saturday night only needed the ND jerseys to complete their complete love of ND.  CBS Sports SUX!



They were ND homers for sure. Outside of the play by play I never heard them utter a word about us. It was all about what ND had to do to win.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 23, 2019)

You pup guys crack me up. Close win against a ND team you thought you would just roll. So the excuses are flying.lol Why cant it just be ND might be better than your southern egos can give them credit for? If, if,If it could have been 44-10?There's not a fan in America that watched that game and thought if 3 plays went different the pups would have beat them 44-10. I say if ND didnt have so many self inflicted wounds along with 500 false starts they are up 3 scores in the first half and would have won the game. They didnt, and lost but good gracious at the crazy in this thread!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I say if ND didnt have so many self inflicted wounds along with 500 false starts they are up 3 scores in the first half and would have won the game. They didnt, and lost but good gracious at the crazy in this thread!!!!



That's what I like about you the most snook. When you smoke crack you go fuh bad and get real messed up! Bottom line - we won. Now go sit in the corner and yack to yourself about the stats. That's what every loser and wannabe in the world resorts to. ND came to play. We came to win and we did.

With your butteyes having played 4 scrimmages with some high school teams you're really in no position to jack your jaw. When you play a Top 10 team and beat them this year (you're only chance at that is going to be Wiskey because y'all don't play any other highly ranked opponents) then come talk to us. In the meantime as it stands right now in addition to beating Goiter Dame we play two other currently Top 10 ranked teams and will likely face Bama or LSU in the SECCG. Now that's real competition, something OSU fans don't know anything about.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> You pup guys crack me up. Close win against a ND team you thought you would just roll. So the excuses are flying.lol Why cant it just be ND might be better than your southern egos can give them credit for? If, if,If it could have been 44-10?There's not a fan in America that watched that game and thought if 3 plays went different the pups would have beat them 44-10. I say if ND didnt have so many self inflicted wounds along with 500 false starts they are up 3 scores in the first half and would have won the game. They didnt, and lost but good gracious at the crazy in this thread!!!!



Snook, I said I did not even know if they would win or not, and I sure would not have given 14.5 points. There is no denying they did not come out ready to play. That is not an excuse (not that I need one). ND is playing a lot more upperclassmen than we are, we should have been ready for them hitting us in the mouth. Our talent is better than their's. Just because someone gives an opinion on why we played like we did is no where close to being an excuse.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's what I like about you the most snook. When you smoke crack you go fuh bad and get real messed up! Bottom line - we won. Now go sit in the corner and yack to yourself about the stats. That's what every loser and wannabe in the world resorts to. ND came to play. We came to win and we did.
> 
> With your butteyes having played 4 scrimmages with some high school teams you're really in no position to jack your jaw. When you play a Top 10 team and beat them this year (you're only chance at that is going to be Wiskey because y'all don't play any other highly ranked opponents) then come talk to us. In the meantime as it stands right now in addition to beating Goiter Dame we play two other currently Top 10 ranked teams and will likely face Bama or LSU in the SECCG. Now that's real competition, something OSU fans don't know anything about.



Ouch, that hurt Lee.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Ouch, that hurt Lee.



That's what the truth does sometimes Charlie. Me being the high priest of the Church of the Painful Truth, I still try and soft shoe it for the weak kneed and the fluttering heartbeats.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's what I like about you the most snook. When you smoke crack you go fuh bad and get real messed up! Bottom line - we won. Now go sit in the corner and yack to yourself about the stats. That's what every loser and wannabe in the world resorts to. ND came to play. We came to win and we did.
> 
> With your butteyes having played 4 scrimmages with some high school teams you're really in no position to jack your jaw. When you play a Top 10 team and beat them this year (you're only chance at that is going to be Wiskey because y'all don't play any other highly ranked opponents) then come talk to us. In the meantime as it stands right now in addition to beating Goiter Dame we play two other currently Top 10 ranked teams and will likely face Bama or LSU in the SECCG. Now that's real competition, something OSU fans don't know anything about.


Hobnail boot post of the year!!!!!!!!

You just crushed it!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2019)

Dang.....lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 23, 2019)

Got 'em


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 23, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> You pup guys crack me up. Close win against a ND team you thought you would just roll. So the excuses are flying.lol Why cant it just be ND might be better than your southern egos can give them credit for? If, if,If it could have been 44-10?There's not a fan in America that watched that game and thought if 3 plays went different the pups would have beat them 44-10. I say if ND didnt have so many self inflicted wounds along with 500 false starts they are up 3 scores in the first half and would have won the game. They didnt, and lost but good gracious at the crazy in this thread!!!!


Snookums,...you know I ain't a pup...But I saw a different game than you...UGA was tight in the first half for sure, but athletically superior, bigger, and faster.
ND had a good plan, and utilized the TE to great effect,...but they withered badly in the 4th qtr.
I think if Kirby had opened things up from the jump, like he's done the last 2 times they've played BAMA,...the domers would have melted into the night much earlier.
UGA coulda won by 17+...not a "blowout to be sure, but a significantly better team.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 23, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Snook, I said I did not even know if they would win or not, and I sure would not have given 14.5 points. There is no denying they did not come out ready to play. That is not an excuse (not that I need one). ND is playing a lot more upperclassmen than we are, we should have been ready for them hitting us in the mouth. Our talent is better than their's. Just because someone gives an opinion on why we played like we did is no where close to being an excuse.


You need to get your facts straight. Here,I'll help you. The bucks have 4 teams currently ranked in the top 25 on their schedule. Juan of em we'll have to play twice to win the BIG10. The dawgs have like 4 cupcakes before they have to play some real competition


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You need to get your facts straight. Here,I'll help you. The bucks have 4 teams currently ranked in the top 25 on their schedule. Juan of em we'll have to play twice to win the BIG10. The dawgs have like 4 cupcakes before they have to play some real competition



I think you are the ones with your facts all messed up. I never mentioned who either teaam had on their schedule.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2019)

I knew you were responding to Elfiii Guth, couldn't resist having some fun with it.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 23, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You need to get your facts straight. Here,I'll help you. The bucks have 4 teams currently ranked in the top 25 on their schedule. Juan of em we'll have to play twice to win the BIG10. The dawgs have like 4 cupcakes before they have to play some real competition



Let's be real guth. We ALL know Mi AIN'T no Top25 team so we'll give you three. And Sparty, well......... we'll see. Talk about FRINGE, the one REAL team they faced they lost to. So now it's down to two. And PSU ain't played nobody yet so the jury is still out on them. The ONLY legitimate current Top25 you face is Whiskey and their D has got to be picking their chops thinking about Fields ALREADY being sacked 6 times, one for a Safety, by the cupcakes they've played so far.  Maybe THIS is what Kirby saw in him and why he couldn't beat out Fromm for the position. If he HAS to pass, as it has been suggested by another OSU can here Day is FORCING him to do, he has to be TOO focused on his progressions to the exclusion of all else around him. Idk haven't watched an OSU game.

As for the rest of your schedule, NW and Neb may a challenge but Md and Rutgers????!!!! Talk about cupcakes.

As for UGA, yep Tn and SC, trainwrecks and likely Tech too. Mizz an Ky, jury still out. And TAMU is no better than Mi IMHO. But Au and Fl ARE legit Top10. All in all I'd say the schedules are about equal.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2019)

elfiii said:


> No, and Texas wasn't better than Georgia either. We made Texas look good because our kids sucked it up intentionally.



Texas was the better team on that day


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Texas was the better team on that day


Yep sure was. First hand knowledge was most of them were puking in the locker room before the game from being hungover. But who cares what happened last yr unless your a Clemson fan.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Let's be real guth. We ALL know Mi AIN'T no Top25 team so we'll give you three. And Sparty, well......... we'll see. Talk about FRINGE, the one REAL team they faced they lost to. So now it's down to two. And PSU ain't played nobody yet so the jury is still out on them. The ONLY legitimate current Top25 you face is Whiskey and their D has got to be picking their chops thinking about Fields ALREADY being sacked 6 times, one for a Safety, by the cupcakes they've played so far.  Maybe THIS is what Kirby saw in him and why he couldn't beat out Fromm for the position. If he HAS to pass, as it has been suggested by another OSU can here Day is FORCING him to do, he has to be TOO focused on his progressions to the exclusion of all else around him. Idk haven't watched an OSU game.
> 
> As for the rest of your schedule, NW and Neb may a challenge but Md and Rutgers????!!!! Talk about cupcakes.
> 
> As for UGA, yep Tn and SC, trainwrecks and likely Tech too. Mizz an Ky, jury still out. And TAMU is no better than Mi IMHO. But Au and Fl ARE legit Top10. All in all I'd say the schedules are about equal.


Florida. A legit top 10 team.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Florida. A legit top 10 team.



Ohion State. A Legit top 10 team. 

See how that works?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Now that's real competition, something OSU fans don't know anything about.



But.. but.. Ohio State was crowned Big 10 champs after beating an 8-5 Northwestern.... 

That's how bad the Big 10 is.. Your CO-Champion was 8-5..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2019)

Never ever discount uga.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never ever discount uga.




I shoulda bet with the spread . .


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You mean like last year when Maryland beat Texas then Texas beat Georgia? Maryland was better than Georgia?


MMAmath doesn't work in football.




































Doesn't work in MMA either.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> MMAmath doesn't work in football.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nah.. Cause with his math Auburn last year was better than Ohio State cause they pounded Perdue and the Vols were better than Auburn.. Which means Ohio State is about equal to the Vols.. Which I can agree with.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah.. Cause with his math Auburn last year was better than Ohio State cause they pounded Perdue and the Vols were better than Auburn.. Which means Ohio State is about equal to the Vols.. Which I can agree with.



Nope. Even the Vols are bettern' tOSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's what the truth does sometimes Charlie. Me being the high priest of the Church of the Painful Truth, I still try and soft shoe it for the weak kneed and the fluttering heartbeats.


 Dang you are a hateful thug.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> Yep sure was. First hand knowledge was most of them were puking in the locker room before the game from being hungover. But who cares what happened last yr unless your a Clemson fan.


hungover?....shows you the character of the players, or lack thereof...


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 24, 2019)

"elfiii said:
That's what the truth does sometimes Charlie. Me being the high priest of the Church of the Painful Truth, I still try and soft shoe it for the weak kneed and the fluttering heartbeats."

I will try to take it easy on you Sunday Morning Dec 8th.....

You being the high priest of painful truth and all that.......

roll tide


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 24, 2019)

RipperIII said:


> hungover?....shows you the character of the players, or lack thereof...


Eggzacly


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Dang you are a hateful thug.



I'm a lovable little fuzzball. Snook just needed a reality check. I'm sure he's fine now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's what I like about you the most snook. When you smoke crack you go fuh bad and get real messed up! Bottom line - we won. Now go sit in the corner and yack to yourself about the stats. That's what every loser and wannabe in the world resorts to. ND came to play. We came to win and we did.
> 
> With your butteyes having played 4 scrimmages with some high school teams you're really in no position to jack your jaw. When you play a Top 10 team and beat them this year (you're only chance at that is going to be Wiskey because y'all don't play any other highly ranked opponents) then come talk to us. In the meantime as it stands right now in addition to beating Goiter Dame we play two other currently Top 10 ranked teams and will likely face Bama or LSU in the SECCG. Now that's real competition, something OSU fans don't know anything about.



I like you elfiii! 
Your one of the few people that can call me a crack head and I know you don't really mean it.
As far as the rest of your comments, I didn't bring up any stats and I hate ND. I just thought it funny hearing all the excuses from pup fans because they didnt smoke ND. My take was those teams appeared more equal than anything the only difference was the pups were deeper. Nice win.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Snook, I said I did not even know if they would win or not, and I sure would not have given 14.5 points. There is no denying they did not come out ready to play. That is not an excuse (not that I need one). ND is playing a lot more upperclassmen than we are, we should have been ready for them hitting us in the mouth. Our talent is better than their's. Just because someone gives an opinion on why we played like we did is no where close to being an excuse.


I didnt mean to imply EVERY pup fans but if you read back thru this thread you see exactly what I mean. Yes you didnt make any excuses and I agree with your take on ND.
Just seemed funny to have so many excuses when you WON the game.lol When the one poster brought up 3 plays that could have swung the score to 44-10 I really did lol.lol


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I like you elfiii!
> Your one of the few people that can call me a crack head and I know you don't really mean it.



You are so right. I just had to slap you awake. You were drinking fully from the Herbstreit KoolAid cup. 



Madsnooker said:


> As far as the rest of your comments, I didn't bring up any stats and I hate ND. I just thought it funny hearing all the excuses from pup fans because they didnt smoke ND. My take was those teams appeared more equal than anything the only difference was the pups were deeper. Nice win.



Obviously the Herbstriet KoolAid effect lingers but I can see you are starting to snap out of it so you're welcome. Nobody else would come to your aid, not even your fellow Buckeye Guth.

The "pups" weren't just "deeper". They were better and they proved it. ND is a very good football team and any opponent who discounts that is in for a rude awakening but the fact remains the Dawgs are a better team than ND and as the season advances the Dawgs will get even better. That's the hallmark of CKS teams. People should get used to that. Anybody who saw the locker room celebration after the game knows every player on the team has bought into the CKS dream 1,000% and they will do anything he asks of them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I like you elfiii!
> Your one of the few people that can call me a crack head and I know you don't really mean it.



I've seen your pictures.. You weigh too much to be a crackhead..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Hobnail boot post of the year!!!!!!!!
> 
> You just crushed it!!!!!!!!





fish hawk said:


> Dang.....lol





mizzippi jb said:


> Got 'em



You guys are a funny breed.

I'm sincing a little insecurity from pup fans after only beating ND by a TD. Nothing I said was off base and elfiii is gonna defend his pups. I like his response and wouldnt have expected anything else.

You guys can crack on OSU all you want and I love it. If you guys admit it, you know I lay low most of the time. OSU has looked better and the transition from one of the best coaches ever is going better than I could have dreamed.
How good is OSU, not totally sure yet. All I do know is there is not a team in America with more talent, the Dline is 10 deep all rotating every other series and I love Day and the way he coaches and recruits so far. 

Have we played great competition, no but Indiana and Cincy aren't bad teams and these games have all been over after 1 quarter with OSU playing 4 deep the rest of the way. Chase young has played equivalent of 25percent of the season so far and is on track to break the sack record. Cant wait to see this team play the starters most of the game which I assume will happen against Nebraska.

Ok back to you guys cracking on me and my Buckeyes. I've got a feeling we all might get the game we want before it's all over.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I didnt mean to imply EVERY pup fans but if you read back thru this thread you see exactly what I mean. Yes you didnt make any excuses and I agree with your take on ND.
> Just seemed funny to have so many excuses when you WON the game.lol When the one poster brought up 3 plays that could have swung the score to 44-10 I really did lol.lol



I believe if Georgia is going to be a serious contender, several things have to happen.

 We will have to start extending the field. Everybody we play is going to try and make us pass.

We have to get healthy and stay that way. Including Fromm.

We need a break or two along the way.

And we have to improve our OL play, especially pass protection, and being able to be able to get a yard on fourth and one or fourth and goal.

ST have got to get much better than what they showed Saturday.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 24, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "elfiii said:
> That's what the truth does sometimes Charlie. Me being the high priest of the Church of the Painful Truth, I still try and soft shoe it for the weak kneed and the fluttering heartbeats."
> 
> I will try to take it easy on you Sunday Morning Dec 8th.....
> ...


Guess what..... You  (actually Alabama, not you) otta get thru LSU and Au.   GA gotta get thru a couple too. You seem like the kind of fan who thinks he's on the roster.  The fan with "the chip on his shoulder"


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You are so right. I just had to slap you awake. You were drinking fully from the Herbstreit KoolAid cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok apparently my original post was misconstrued, ND is not as deep or as good as the pups. The pups have way more talent then ND, BUT, ND came ready to play and if not for a ton of false starts and self inflicted wounds would have been up multiple scores at half. 
My only point was the craziness of excuses instead of just saying what a well played game ND played and move on like every fan in america that watched that game thought that wasn't a pup fan or a deranged sec fan. Again great win by the pups over a very god team that played inspired football on the pups home turf.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've seen your pictures.. You weigh too much to be a crackhead..


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm sincing a little insecurity from pup fans


Says an OSU fan on a GA forum in a UGA thread.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> When the one poster brought up 3 plays that could have swung the score to 44-10 I really did lol.lol


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2019)

I just want to go Snook fishing. Never caught one.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

Knocker, I hope the pups don't lose a game because I'm not sure you will be ok.


TinKnocker said:


> Says an OSU fan on a GA forum in a UGA thread.



Like I said, Insecure!!!! Thanks for making my point.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok apparently my original post was misconstrued, ND is not as deep or as good as the pups.



That's all you had to say because that's the truth. The rest of your post was pure crawdad and you've gone from the realm of statistics to the ephemeral coulda, woulda, shoulda. Even honest losers don't go that far. The plain truth of the matter, which I have stated multiple times is that ND is a very good football team and they came to Athens with blood in their eyes and determination in their soul and we spotted them 7 points and it still wasn't enough. They were soundly beaten. I know it, you know it and the American people know it too. (A little Bob Dole lingo for ya.)


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I just want to go Snook fishing. Never caught one.


I have one on the line, wanna help reel?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I just want to go Snook fishing. Never caught one.




Heck, I've been trying to get him to take me and his sister in law fishing forever.. He won't do it..


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Knocker, I hope the pups don't lose a game because I'm not sure you will be ok.


I survived the Ray Goff era, so I am basically invincible based on this logic.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I survived the Ray Goff era, so I am basically invincible based on this logic.


You were in diapers back then. That don't count


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I've been trying to get him to take me and his sister in law fishing forever.. He won't do it..




I think he's really concerned I'll catch all the fish and get the girl..


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> You were in diapers back then. That don't count


Pfffffft, I was mostly out of diapers by the age of 6 when he was hired.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 24, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> Pfffffft, I was mostly out of diapers by the age of 6 when he was hired.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's all you had to say because that's the truth. The rest of your post was pure crawdad and you've gone from the realm of statistics to the ephemeral coulda, woulda, shoulda. Even honest losers don't go that far. The plain truth of the matter, which I have stated multiple times is that ND is a very good football team and they came to Athens with blood in their eyes and determination in their soul and we spotted them 7 points and it still wasn't enough. They were soundly beaten. I know it, you know it and the American people know it too. (A little Bob Dole lingo for ya.)



Not sure I'm following you, I gave no stats and what your accusing me of is what I was saying about the excuses pup fans were giving of why game was close even saying if 3 plays were different it could have been 44-10 uga? My point was at no point did that game feel like a 44-10 type of game. 

Anyway, to not beat this any further I will just agree you got the upper hand in whatever you thought my point was.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Sep 24, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Guess what..... You  (actually Alabama, not you) otta get thru LSU and Au.   GA gotta get thru a couple too. You seem like the kind of fan who thinks he's on the roster.  The fan with "the chip on his shoulder"




Exactly what part of that makes you think I am a part of the Alabama football team?

I am just a fan.

roll tide


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Heck, I've been trying to get him to take me and his sister in law fishing forever.. He won't do it..



If you and KyDawg come on down I would be more than happy to put you on some snook!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Anyway, to not beat this any further I will just agree you got the upper hand in whatever you thought my point was.



You mean to tell me you were trying to make a point?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> If you and KyDawg come on down I would be more than happy to put you on some snook!!!!


Me too??????


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

elfiii said:


> You mean to tell me you were trying to make a point?


You sound like my wife now.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Me too??????


Absolutely
Sounds like a road trip for you 3 amigos


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> You sound like my wife now.



Glad I could help.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> If you and KyDawg come on down I would be more than happy to put you on some snook!!!!


Hey wait I want in on this too.......


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Absolutely
> Sounds like a road trip for you 3 amigos


4 can I get a 4??


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> 4 can I get a 4??



In for the Baker's dozen.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> When the one poster brought up 3 plays that could have swung the score to 44-10 I really did lol.lol




Better lol at yerself snook cause your doing the exact same thing right here



Madsnooker said:


> and if not for a ton of false starts and self inflicted wounds would have been up multiple scores at half.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Better lol at yerself snook cause your doing the exact same thing right here


You guys obviously missed my point and that might have had more to do with the way I worded my reply. My only point in the false start and mistakes comment was just playing devils advocate as a counter point. I did not post in this thread to say ND was better or shoulda coulda won. It was a great game and ND played well in a hostile environment and had a chance at the end. I thought it funny pup fans felt the need to make excuses for the game to be the way it was. It wasn't needed after a great game.
The Pups are the best team in america and ND was run off the field!!!!! Now, all is well.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> 4 can I get a 4??



Yes I can take 4 but Slayer will have to just sit by the bait well and hand us baits and take pics of our fish.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes I can take 4 but Slayer will have to just sit by the bait well and hand us baits and take pics of our fish.


Slayer can bring his own boat!


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 24, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys obviously missed my point and that might have had more to do with the way I worded my reply. My only point in the false start and mistakes comment was just playing devils advocate as a counter point. I did not post in this thread to say ND was better or shoulda coulda won. It was a great game and ND played well in a hostile environment and had a chance at the end. I thought it funny pup fans felt the need to make excuses for the game to be the way it was. It wasn't needed after a great game.
> The Pups are the best team in america and ND was run off the field!!!!! Now, all is well.


Difference being those false starts prevented first downs. They didn't happen on scoring plays.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Slayer can bring his own boat!


You still need proper fishing lessons. Good think snook invited me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Hey wait I want in on this too.......


You can ride with me John.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> You can ride with me John.


Heck yeah!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Heck yeah!


Snook will buy our gas too.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Snook will buy our gas too.


That's cause Snook is Rich!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> That's cause Snook is Rich!!!!!!


Yes I have heard the rumors from slayer and it must be true


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Yes I have heard the rumors from slayer and it must be true


 If you can get down to Birmingham will just have him flies us down there first class.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> If you can get down to Birmingham will just have him flies us down there first class.


That might be doable!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> That might be doable!


 Better yet I think we should have a private plane he can get CMP1 Up in Michigan and just pick me and you up in Birmingham that’s fine


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Thank God for a Rich Yankees wanted to take us fishing


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Better yet I think we should have a private plane he can get CMP1 Up in Michigan and just pick me and you up in Birmingham that’s fine





Matthew6 said:


> Thank God for a Rich Yankees wanted to take us fishing


That's why God put them on this planet!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> That's why God put them on this planet!!!!!


I totally agree with you John.  He can pick up cmp1  and Michigan and then he can get us in Birmingham and we will fly over and pick up Kwak and do a couple of nights In the ATL so that we are really rested for the final flight down to catch those fish sounds like a good plan to me I’m glad snookis down with it. We don’t want to offend him or hurt his feelings


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I totally agree with you John.  He can pick up cmp1  and Michigan and then he can get us in Birmingham and we will fly over and pick up Kwak and do a couple of nights In the ATL so that we are really rested for the final flight down to catch those fish sounds like a good plan to me I’m glad snookis down with it. We don’t want to offend him or hurt his feelings


Maybe then he will be my favorite Yankee but for right now he has work to do. hopefully he will come through with his promises.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> That might be doable!


I figure he owes us because his Ohio relatives burn down my family farm in North Alabama during the war of Northern aggression. Seems like my reparations 
Are finally coming to pass


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I totally agree with you John.  He can pick up cmp1  and Michigan and then he can get us in Birmingham and we will fly over and pick up Kwak and do a couple of nights In the ATL so that we are really rested for the final flight down to catch those fish sounds like a good plan to me I’m glad snookis down with it. We don’t want to offend him or hurt his feelings





Matthew6 said:


> Maybe then he will be my favorite Yankee but for right now he has work to do. hopefully he will come through with his promises.


Yes he is really climbing the ladder, while he is being so generous, he should pay for slayer's gas to bring his boat down also. That would move him up another notch or 2!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I figure he owes us because his Ohio relatives burn down my family farm in North Alabama during the war of Northern aggression. Seems like my reparations
> Are finally coming to pass


Yes sir reparations are due!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir reparations are due!!


 I agree John it was difficult for my family time For him to make this right


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Yes sir reparations are due!!


He will sleep better at night by doing the right thing


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I agree John it was difficult for my family time For him to make this right





Matthew6 said:


> He will sleep better at night by doing the right thing


I can not imagine what your family had to go through!!!

It will do his soul good and he will have a more harmonious outlook on life!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I can not imagine what your family had to go through!!!
> 
> It will do his soul good and he will have a more harmonious outlook on life!!


Couldn’t have said it better myself John


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Couldn’t have said it better myself John



Just think of all the fun we will have it won’t really make it right but it’s a start


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I can not imagine what your family had to go through!!!
> 
> It will do his soul good and he will have a more harmonious outlook on life!!


This whole process will make him a better person. He will catch a lot of big fish and that’s really all that matters


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> This whole process will make him a better person. He will catch a lot of big fish and that’s really all that matters


Yes it will!!!

I think he could even do better and just go ahead and commit to all the above plus springing for our license also!

He could prove to the guys on the forum just how good of a person he really is.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 25, 2019)

Ok guys, working on itineraries now, I will need full names, social security numbers and date of birth from each one of you.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 25, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys obviously missed my point and that might have had more to do with the way I worded my reply. My only point in the false start and mistakes comment was just playing devils advocate as a counter point. I did not post in this thread to say ND was better or shoulda coulda won. It was a great game and ND played well in a hostile environment and had a chance at the end. I thought it funny pup fans felt the need to make excuses for the game to be the way it was. It wasn't needed after a great game.
> The Pups are the best team in america and ND was run off the field!!!!! Now, all is well.


My hunting buddies tell me I get misunderstood all the time cause I'm a yank.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 25, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok guys, working on itineraries now, I will need full names, social security numbers and date of birth from each one of you.


Pm sent. I hope you've got room for a fellow buckeye


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 25, 2019)

I'll actually be in destin next weekend on a family fishing trip. We've got 2 boats reserved to do some offshore fishing


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Snook will buy our gas too.



I'm riding with 6 thug.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2019)

elfiii said:


> I'm riding with 6 thug.




Count me in bro, counting pennies now !!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Count me in bro, counting pennies now !!!



Don't even worry about it Quackbro. 6 is almost as rich as snook. He'll drop out for sure if you got short pants.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Count me in bro, counting pennies now !!!





elfiii said:


> I'm riding with 6 thug.


You buying the 40s for the drive. Quack likes old English. ?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 25, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Pm sent. I hope you've got room for a fellow buckeye


I'll be the security detail. These sec homers might try to throw you overboard and steal your boat


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Ok guys, working on itineraries now, I will need full names, social security numbers and date of birth from each one of you.


I'm still waiting on you to say the sister in law will be there.. I could care less about the rest of these guys going..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 25, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'll be the security detail. These sec homers might try to throw you overboard and steal your boat


Great point. Your in for sure for just being a Buckeye fan but I will definitely need some security.lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm still waiting on you to say the sister in law will be there.. I could care less about the rest of these guys going..


Elfiii is old.  He will puke ? on your boat. Slayer only catches orange carp. You need to stick with me and my yankeee cmp1


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Elfiii is old.  He will puke ? on your boat.



I will not puke on his boat because I won't be on it. I'll be on your boat puking all over it thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Great point. Your in for sure for just being a Buckeye fan but I will definitely need some security.lol




When a Buckeye meets ANY adversity they fold like cheap suits.... You 2 wouldn't stand a chance..


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 25, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> When a Buckeye meets ANY adversity they fold like cheap suits.... You 2 wouldn't stand a chance..



Hey Browning Slayer,

Reckon whats being talked about on the Ohio Yankee Doodle or the Florida Brushpopper forums? Yeah, I dont know either. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 25, 2019)

Buckman18 said:


> Hey Browning Slayer,
> 
> Reckon whats being talked about on the Ohio Yankee Doodle or the Florida Brushpopper forums? Yeah, I dont know either. Go Dawgs!


Cant speak for the Florida Brushpopper forums but some of the Buckeye sites I have been to recently talked about how loud and arrogant pup fans are lately. Like a little chawawa running around barking and bowing their little chest out. I even saw one poster saw something about how funny it is since they haven't won anything in 40 yrs. I laughed and thought he was getting carried away so I looked it up, yep he was right!?!?!?!?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Cant speak for the Florida Brushpopper forums but some of the Buckeye sites I have been to recently talked about how loud and arrogant pup fans are lately. Like a little chawawa running around barking and bowing their little chest out. I even saw one poster saw something about how funny it is since they haven't won anything in 40 yrs. I laughed and thought he was getting carried away so I looked it up, yep he was right!?!?!?!?


Yep. More reasons not to take any of them fishing except me, cmp1, and John cooper (closet bama and Tosu ) fan.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2019)

Madsnooker said:


> Cant speak for the Florida Brushpopper forums but some of the Buckeye sites I have been to recently talked about how loud and arrogant pup fans are lately. Like a little chawawa running around barking and bowing their little chest out. I even saw one poster saw something about how funny it is since they haven't won anything in 40 yrs. I laughed and thought he was getting carried away so I looked it up, yep he was right!?!?!?!?



That's pretty funny snook. Did you make that up yourself?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 27, 2019)

elfiii said:


> That's pretty funny snook. Did you make that up yourself?



Lol No, that was actually a comment on a Buckeye site which was just conveniently low hanging fruit I grabbed while walking past the tree.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> You’re welcome



?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> ?


We got closer than FSU did!
What was that record again???

2020 looks better so far!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 26, 2020)

I misspoke. I meant to say UGA will win the natty this coming season. My bad.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 26, 2020)

How did I miss this levity?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> We got closer than FSU did!
> What was that record again???
> 
> 2020 looks better so far!



Yet another Moral victory???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> I misspoke. I meant to say UGA will win the natty this coming season. My bad.
> 
> Go Dawgs!


We'll bump it again ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yet another Moral victory???


Oh I forgot y’all played in the Tony the Tiger Sun Bowl and LOST!


2020 will be the year for the Noles!


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Oh I forgot y’all played in the Tony the Tiger Sun Bowl and LOST!
> 
> 
> 2020 will be the year for the Noles!



And the Vols...


----------



## kingfish (Jan 26, 2020)

Almost as entertaining as that doomsday clock.  Every time it doesn't happen, they just reset it.  Just like the Dawgs National Championship season.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

kingfish said:


> Almost as entertaining as that doomsday clock.  Every time it doesn't happen, they just reset it.  Just like the Dawgs National Championship season.


? ? ? ?,,,,gotta admit this is funny,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Oh I forgot y’all played in the Tony the Tiger Sun Bowl and LOST!
> 
> 
> 2020 will be the year for the Noles!




We wont be "back" in 20 but choking in a natty isnt our peak...??


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

We win it all this year!! Mark it down!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> We win it all this year!! Mark it down!


By 17,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 26, 2020)

Cmp1 said:


> By 17,,,,? ? ? ?


????


----------



## Throwback (Jan 26, 2020)

Muh 5 star dawgs!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 26, 2020)

Muh recruit class rating!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm not picking on you Dawgs,but you're not serious about them getting the natty this year,are you?


----------



## bullgator (Jan 26, 2020)

2020 is the year of the dogs for sure, don’t doubt me on this. With 5 stars stacked like firewood and a new OC that can’t miss on correcting that Coley offense, this is the year! Once they get USCe figured out, its the end of the 40 year drought. Or maybe it’s 40 years of being under water, in which case Kirby will go by his new name of Noah.
Hmmm, Noah Culpepper is kinda catchy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 26, 2020)

bullgator said:


> 2020 is the year of the dogs for sure, don’t doubt me on this. With 5 stars stacked like firewood and a new OC that can’t miss on correcting that Coley offense, this is the year! Once they get USCe figured out, its the end of the 40 year drought. Or maybe it’s 40 years of being under water, in which case Kirby will go by his new name of Noah.
> Hmmm, Noah Culpepper is kinda catchy.



???


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 26, 2020)

U of M stands a better chance,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

bullgator said:


> 2020 is the year of the dogs for sure, don’t doubt me on this. With 5 stars stacked like firewood and a new OC that can’t miss on correcting that Coley offense, this is the year! Once they get USCe figured out, its the end of the 40 year drought. Or maybe it’s 40 years of being under water, in which case Kirby will go by his new name of Noah.
> Hmmm, Noah Culpepper is kinda catchy.


What we do know is the only 5 stars the Gators will field are UGA’s leftovers. I want you to sing this with me!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

Mullenlick ???????


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> What we do know is the only 5 stars the Gators will field are UGA’s leftovers. I want you to sing this with me!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> What we do know is the only 5 stars the Gators will field are UGA’s leftovers. I want you to sing this with me!!!!


Your absolutely right, nobody recruits like Kirby. Now he’s recruiting 5star coordinators that takes away any chance of UF or anyone else except USCe of even dreaming about winning the SECe. The SECe and SEC belong to Georgia this year based on talent alone. Anything short of a NC would be considered a disappointment. Heck, even Noah Culpepper, uh Kirby, couldn’t possibly find a way to undercoach and underutilize all that talent. This is your year pups, book your rooms for the natty.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 26, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1000316


We don’t just get Georgia cast offs. We just picked up two 5star transfers from the 2018 class. The #2 rb, 13th overall, and the #3 wr, 18 overall. I know, I know, nothing that impresses or worries Georgia fans, but not bad for a guy who can’t recruit.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Your absolutely right, nobody recruits like Kirby. Now he’s recruiting 5star coordinators that takes away any chance of UF or anyone else except USCe of even dreaming about winning the SECe. The SECe and SEC belong to Georgia this year based on talent alone. Anything short of a NC would be considered a disappointment. Heck, even Noah Culpepper, uh Kirby, couldn’t possibly find a way to undercoach and underutilize all that talent. This is your year pups, book your rooms for the natty.


Look ehhrbodi ole bull gator is butt hurt!!!???


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

bullgator said:


> We don’t just get Georgia cast offs. We just picked up two 5star transfers from the 2018 class. The #2 rb, 13th overall, and the #3 wr, 18 overall. I know, I know, nothing that impresses or worries Georgia fans, but not bad for a guy who can’t recruit.


Still not worried. Remember as long as 3rd n Grantham is there we win! Heck he made Colley look like an offensive guru on 3rd down!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

This is awesome!! The worst thing that could happen to the SECEast is for the Dawgs to a have great offense. The jury is still out on Monken but,,,, the rest better hope he sucks!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 26, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Look ehhrbodi ole bull gator is butt hurt!!!???


Butthurt? Oh Lordy, now wipe that dog slobber outta your eyes and crouch down for a closer look.........that ain’t butthurt, that’s the respect that Noa....Kirby and the dogs have earned. Hey, we just can’t fight it anymore. Hail Noah Culpepper!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 26, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Butthurt? Oh Lordy, now wipe that dog slobber outta your eyes and crouch down for a closer look.........that ain’t butthurt, that’s the respect that Noa....Kirby and the dogs have earned. Hey, we just can’t fight it anymore. Hail Noah Culpepper!


Go Dawgs from Jacksonville to Key West!!!?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2020)

I like the way you think too, but I dont believe it will happen. Out D will be okay, but lords knows what the O gonna look like. We gonna have a lot riding on a bunch of freshmen and redshirt receiver, a new OL, a new QB, a new OC, and a stable of freshman and sophomore running backs. A lot a talent, but as hard as CKS has worked, will he be able to bring it all together. We will see when the season starts, anything else is speculation. In fact I dont give us much of a chance of getting out of T Town with a win.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 26, 2020)

At least we did not end up with Mullet. There was rumor back then, that we would. Can you say a fate worse than death.


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2020)

I am more optimistic about the upcoming season than I was this time last year.


----------



## James12 (Jan 26, 2020)

riprap said:


> I am more optimistic about the upcoming season than I was this time last year.



Only you know, but I find that hard to believe.  Cmon now


----------



## riprap (Jan 26, 2020)

James12 said:


> Only you know, but I find that hard to believe.  Cmon now


You're free to go back and look


----------



## dixiecutter (Jan 26, 2020)

This whole thread:


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2020)

Can’t wait to win it all this year!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2020)

Stop worrying about everything and everybody . Work on football . Let the record speak for the Dawgs.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 27, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> We win it all this year!! Mark it down!


All what? Can you be specific?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Can’t wait to win it all this year!!


By 17,,,,? ? ? ? never gets old,,,,just joshin with ya,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 27, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> All what? Can you be specific?


The Dawgs have as much of a chance than U of M has,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 27, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 27, 2020)

Get those Motel 6 rooms booked now for the best deals. Miami-Ft. Lauderdale is busy enough in January even without the Natty in town. Get-r-dun, you can thank me later.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 28, 2020)

Heard a great oldie song on the radio and it reminded me of you Dawgs and your never ending quest for the Natty.  Ambrosia, Holding On To Yesterday


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 28, 2020)

https://apple.news/A32ejje_QRA2dqx0IKuXUig


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Get those Motel 6 rooms booked now for the best deals. Miami-Ft. Lauderdale is busy enough in January even without the Natty in town. Get-r-dun, you can thank me later.


3


----------



## bullgator (Jan 28, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> 3


Good idea, 3 rooms gets you discounted pricing and you can sub-rent the other two out and go for free. That’s what I’m talking about.


----------



## riprap (Jan 28, 2020)

Go other fans living rent free thinking for us.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 28, 2020)

riprap said:


> Go other fans living rent free thinking for us.


Your catching on....book early= rent free


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2020)

Funny... The folks that say UGA is done and can't win a Natty are the same ones that can't beat us on the field. 

Well.. If you can't beat UGA on the field than that means your team can't advance either.. So, I'm ok with UGA holding all of your teams back. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Philhutch80 (Jan 28, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> This is the year that the Dawg will have its day.
> 
> I am calling the shot here on this day. This is our year. Im gonna go as far as to say we will play Clemson in the big one and do it in style. The Auburn game will be tough, and beating Bama in the SEC title game will be done at the buzzer, but im calling a perfect season. All my chips are on the table.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



This did not age well Joey, lol.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny... The folks that say UGA is done and can't win a Natty are the same ones that can't beat us on the field.
> 
> Well.. If you can't beat UGA on the field than that means your team can't advance either.. So, I'm ok with UGA holding all of your teams back.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



No but they will next year.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny... The folks that say UGA is done and can't win a Natty are the same ones that can't beat us on the field.
> 
> Well.. If you can't beat UGA on the field than that means your team can't advance either.. So, I'm ok with UGA holding all of your teams back.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Not mine


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Not mine



Better look again.. UGA is undefeated against your Buckeyes. Which means your team has NEVER beat UGA. Much like Notre Dame.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> No but they will next year.


Next year is a theme amongst our rivals.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Next year is a theme amongst our rivals.


Seems to be the theme with dawg fans these days


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Seems to be the theme with dawg fans these days


Says a fan of a team that can't beat UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Says a fan of a team that can't beat UGA.



He's from O-High-Yo.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Next year is a theme amongst our rivals.


Not us, we don’t have a chance this year. We’ll just watch UGA take care O bitness.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 28, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Not us, we don’t have a chance this year. We’ll just watch UGA take care O bitness.



Prudent. The let down for gator fans at the end of the season will be easier to take.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jan 28, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Better look again.. UGA is undefeated against your Buckeyes. Which means your team has NEVER beat UGA. Much like Notre Dame.



If Ohio State was in the SEC, theyd average 5-6 wins per season.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Not mine


?? got em


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Good idea, 3 rooms gets you discounted pricing and you can sub-rent the other two out and go for free. That’s what I’m talking about.


You must haven taken elfii road to financial freedom class! I knew a Dawg would have to teach you!! He has a “3” day webinar coming up you’d probably enjoy..... Go Dawgs everyday not just “3” days a week!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 28, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> You must haven taken elfii road to financial freedom class! I knew a Dawg would have to teach you!! He has a “3” day webinar coming up you’d probably enjoy..... Go Dawgs everyday not just “3” days a week!


Pffft. I heard his webinar is actually 3 minutes and all it says is “buy more lottery tickets”. 
Didnt you do a sexual prowess seminar?......I heard that was over faster than elfiiis.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 28, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Pffft. I heard his webinar is actually 3 minutes and all it says is “buy more lottery tickets”.
> Didnt you do a sexual prowess seminar?......I heard that was over faster than elfiiis.


While it’s true they held those seminars, they were just after your seminar / infomercial on animal husbandry, which 4H says was very informative.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 28, 2020)

i was glad you all could attend and have been pleased to hear all the reports of how it has help so many of you in the UGA nation. 
I’ll soon have a new seminar that should interest many of you, “Eating with a knife, fork, and spoon”. Hurry, I expect this class to fill up quick.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2020)

bullgator said:


> Pffft. I heard his webinar is actually 3 minutes and all it says is “buy more lottery tickets”.
> Didnt you do a sexual prowess seminar?......I heard that was over faster than elfiiis.


???? 3 minutes is a long time for you 3 second Gators! Doesn’t it take you about 3 hours to get to the Georgia state line?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2020)

bullgator said:


> i was glad you all could attend and have been pleased to hear all the reports of how it has help so many of you in the UGA nation.
> I’ll soon have a new seminar that should interest many of you, “Eating with a knife, fork, and spoon”. Hurry, I expect this class to fill up quick.


Just a friendly reminder next time you cook up some swamp cabbage you’ll need a pot.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 28, 2020)




----------

